# Lightroom cloud says 194KB used, but there are no photos in the cloud



## NicholasG (Jan 17, 2020)

I recently did a bunch of spring cleaning on my iMac and iOS devices: -

1) Signed out of my Abode account in Lightroom mobile on all iPhones and iPads before uninstalling the app
2) Deleted Lightroom Classic and all the cruft Adobe had left behind over the years
3) Deleted my Lightroom Library from within adobe.lightroom.com
4) Upgraded to 10.15.2 and reinstalled Lightroom Classic. I did not set up Classic -> Cloud syncing.

Now the Creative Cloud app on my iMac and Lightroom on the web both say I am using 194 KB of 20 GB even though there are no photographs in the cloud.

I know this is a tiny amount of space, but wonder if there may be some sort of problem with my account and am reluctant to starting syncing again.

Any ideas on what could be using up the space?

Thanks!

Nicholas


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 17, 2020)

Have a look in the Creative Cloud Files folder (in your user folder).....there are two potential uses of the cloud space: photo files that are synced via any of Lightroom apps, and files (any type) which are stored in the Creative Cloud Files folder and are synced Dropbox-style to the cloud and then to all the other connected systems.


----------



## NicholasG (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for the fast response. There is a file in /Users/nicholas/Creative Cloud Files called "_Cloud documents.webloc" which is 311 KB.

I closed Lightroom Classic and the Creative Cloud app. Moved the file out of the folder and re-started Creative Cloud. It still says 194 KB.


----------



## NicholasG (Jan 18, 2020)

I also went from the Creative Cloud app on my iMac to the Creative Cloud web and could not find any files there either.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 18, 2020)

Maybe some presets? I would not worry about it. Life is too short to worry about 194 KB of cloud space.


----------



## NicholasG (Jan 20, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Maybe some presets? I would not worry about it. Life is too short to worry about 194 KB of cloud space.



I have not created any presets (that I am aware of). Is there anyway to see them and delete them?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2020)

NicholasG said:


> I have not created any presets (that I am aware of). Is there anyway to see them and delete them?


Not without a catalog in the cloud, so at least one image. Why are you so worried about 194 KB of space taken?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 20, 2020)

In the CC Assets, what about the Deleted section? This uses space, as do others like Libraries.


----------



## NicholasG (Jan 20, 2020)

I have zero images in the Lightroom cloud, therefore the 194 KB can not be presets (based on your comment Johan).

Nothing in the Deleted section.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 20, 2020)

Have you a Portfolio site or Spark pages? I don't believe these count against your space usage, but I've never tested.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2020)

NicholasG said:


> I have zero images in the Lightroom cloud, therefore the 194 KB can not be presets (based on your comment Johan).


That’s not what I said. I said you cannot *see or remove* any presets if you have no images in the cloud. And I asked why you worry about 194 KB of space you can’t explain.


----------



## NicholasG (Jan 20, 2020)

1) No Spark or Portfolio pages

2) So if I load a single image into the Lightroom cloud I will be able to see if I have any presets?

3) I have had a number of issues with Lightroom on iOS so want to eliminate any possible causes. 

Thanks all!

Nicholas


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2020)

NicholasG said:


> So if I load a single image into the Lightroom cloud I will be able to see if I have any presets?


If there are any, yes.



NicholasG said:


> I have had a number of issues with Lightroom on iOS so want to eliminate any possible causes.


What issues?


----------



## NicholasG (Jan 21, 2020)

1) I loaded one photo. Clicked on "Edit this photo" and looked through the presets. They look like the ones delivered by Adobe. Is there anyway to check?

2) One photo not syncing from LR Classic to LR Mobile
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...-classic-to-lr-mobile?rfm=1&topic_submit=true
- I never heard back from Adobe, so deleted everything and reinstalled LR Classic as noted in the first post above.

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2020)

NicholasG said:


> 1) I loaded one photo. Clicked on "Edit this photo" and looked through the presets. They look like the ones delivered by Adobe. Is there anyway to check?


If you don't recognise your own custom previews, then there probably aren't any.



NicholasG said:


> - I never heard back from Adobe, so deleted everything and reinstalled LR Classic as noted in the first post above.


So start syncing and see if everything goes well this time. The worse that could happen is that you get the same problem of an image that doesn't sync.


----------

